# Guess my ethnicity



## SouthAsian (Nov 24, 2013)

Please *answer poll* and post your responses if you want.











*choose more than one if I can pass in multiple places*


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

You definitely look Middle-eastern (or at least could get away with it), as well as Indian or Pakistani. That's my guess.


----------



## SouthAsian (Nov 24, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> You definitely look Middle-eastern (or at least could get away with it), as well as Indian or Pakistani. That's my guess.


Thanks for your guess.
Western part of Middle-East is closely Mediterranean phenotype.
Eastern part got significant South-Asian genes and look somewhat different 

I give preference to features only not skin color.


----------



## SouthAsian (Nov 24, 2013)

Poll options are mostly generic. Please let me know if you have particular country in your mind.
Still *don't forget to vote*. I want more votes.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SouthAsian (Nov 24, 2013)

In this picture I got more hair and look bit different. I tried adding it in first post itself but editing was disabled.

I just want to know *40,40,60,60* percents for Middle-Eastern, Latino, Indian/Pak, Mixed Euro+Indian vary after people looking into this picture.












_*Don't forget to vote*_


----------

